# Izah van Gogh (new dog, pic heavy)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

If all goes as planned, this little lady will be coming home with me in a few weeks. I know she's not a male puppy, but she's my perfect match as far as I can tell. We've worked together a few times over the last couple weeks and she seems to have taken to me without a problem. She likes Aiden too. :wub:

Some heeling.

izah22 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah23 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

I love her attention.

izah1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah3 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah4 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Some dumbbell work.

izah6 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Some lovin'

izah5 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah7 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah8 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Pretty girl :wub:

izah9 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah10 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Meeting Aiden. Sniffin' together.

izah11 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah12 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Protection

izah14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Super grips.

izah15 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah16 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Super athletic.

izah18 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


izah19 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr 

Really nice girl.

izah20 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's her most recent stacked shot.

izah21 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And her pedigree. 
Izah van Gogh

I'm really excited to see where I can go with this girl. I really like her a lot. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like her and it looks like you two work very well together! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Jealous!!!! :wub: So happy for you!!!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice girl, looks like you really lucked out


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for sharing your beautiful girl with us.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Yikes - so excited for you -- what a nice working dog , looks well socialized, she is so relaxed , almost sappy-happy in pictures 9 and 10 . She looks to be everything the breed is supposed to be . Bright , looks intelligent and keen, great build and condition . Plus the pedigree is very interesting Izah van Gogh and she comes from a well respected breeder Claudia Romard , and you have supported a "local" breeder .

Happy for you - good luck. (I don't think you need any!)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 



carmspack said:


> Yikes - so excited for you -- what a nice working dog , looks well socialized, she is so relaxed , almost sappy-happy in pictures 9 and 10 . She looks to be everything the breed is supposed to be . Bright , looks intelligent and keen, great build and condition . Plus the pedigree is very interesting Izah van Gogh and she comes from a well respected breeder Claudia Romard , and you have supported a "local" breeder .
> 
> Happy for you - good luck. (I don't think you need any!)


Thanks. She's a really nice little girl. Generally just a well rounded dog. Claudia did an amazing job raising her and laid some absolutely beautiful foundation in her training. I think I'm really lucky to have this opportunity, and I'm so happy that Claudia is close enough to stay in close contact with us too. We'll continue training with her frequently as well. 

The timing was almost like fate. I decided to retire my dog Aiden about a week ago after recognizing his struggles with the work, so when this opportunity sort of fell in my lap, I had to take it. 

I'm not really that smart as far as pedigrees go. What do you find interesting in hers?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! 

SO happy for you and can't wait to hear how things go with you two!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

What a beautiful girl! She does seem to epitomize a GSD! She looks so happy working and just as happy in your arms


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

She is just gorgeous and you two definitely look good together!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Definitely a super opportunity! Hopefully Aiden will still get to do some tracking...he at least likes that, right!

Izah looks like a dream to work--very, very exciting for you!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Definitely a super opportunity! Hopefully Aiden will still get to do some tracking...he at least likes that, right!
> 
> Izah looks like a dream to work--very, very exciting for you!


He will probably track some more. That doesn't really cause too much stress for him, so we'll give it a shot. He did super in his last trial, other than not indicating. If he had, it would've been a 98 point track! Little butthead 

Izah is an easy girl. I just want to have some fun training and she's the dog to do it with.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am jealous! She looks like she will be a lot of fun to work and live with.
Sheilah


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW! She is a really nice dog! Congratulations.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Shes stunning! Good luck with her!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am so happy for you! Really really! You have worked so hard and definitely proven your devotion to the sport. Claudia was on my very short list of breeders before I got Kastle. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

THIS is the point that I was trying to make on the 'my GSD is arriving from Germany' thread . We have some awesome "made-in-(north)America" dogs and breeders . Time to recognize and support them .


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

FG167 said:


> I am so happy for you! Really really! You have worked so hard and definitely proven your devotion to the sport. Claudia was on my very short list of breeders before I got Kastle. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!  The difference training a dog bred for the work vs. Aiden is incredible. It's so easy!!! I'm so excited. Claudia is awesome and I'm so happy she thought of me for Izah.



carmspack said:


> THIS is the point that I was trying to make on the 'my GSD is arriving from Germany' thread . We have some awesome "made-in-(north)America" dogs and breeders . Time to recognize and support them .


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks!  *The difference training a dog bred for the work vs. Aiden is incredible. It's so easy!!!* I'm so excited. Claudia is awesome and I'm so happy she thought of me for Izah.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed :thumbup:


YES! THIS!

Night and day! You will have so much fun with a dog who is having just as much fun working with you!

So excited for you - I keep coming back to this thread and smiling.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang, everyone's said everything I want to already. I love her face-- her expression, her eyes!! They say it all!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

And for your viewing pleasure 


babyizah10 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Love this photo! Bless you all c:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

carmspack said:


> THIS is the point that I was trying to make on the 'my GSD is arriving from Germany' thread . We have some awesome "made-in-(north)America" dogs and breeders . Time to recognize and support them .


And sometimes importing is what works out for an individual person and an individual circumstance. No need to "hate on" anyone. Get a dog from whoever suits your needs at any given time.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Geeze..It looks like she loves you already..I don't know much about anything else..but love...I can see it...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you, you are already a wonderful team! So lucky to have a great group to support your training too.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I definitely think I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

She is stunning


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I cannot believe how much she looks like my dog Ruger in the face. She looks like she is an wonderful dog! I wish you two great success together!!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

What a pretty girl!!! 

I like her a lot! I really look forward to hearing how she does with you! 

Good luck!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is beautiful!!!! i just love the picture of the 2 dogs, gorgeous, congratulations. It looks like she is a real winner


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

robk said:


> I cannot believe how much she looks like my dog Ruger in the face. She looks like she is an wonderful dog! I wish you two great success together!!!



I saw a recent picture of your boy somewhere on this forum and you're right. Definitely a resemblance. They're both gorgeous 

I definitely see her mama Yara in her. 



















And her grip is similar to Doc's (her sire).



















This is her half brother Ray, and I think they look pretty similar too.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning! My favourite pic was the action shot ... she looks like a kangaroo!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations - so you got your Doc pup, just not from the litter you expected, lol! In the picture above where she's leaning into your arms with her tongue sticking out her expression reminds a lot of Halo. Well, with a bit less hair. 



GatorDog said:


>


Halo's brother! Daddy Doc makes some pretty dogs. :wub:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, she's gorgeous!!

And, MAN she eats that sleeve!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

What a score she is, huh? Nice dog!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought her expression reminded me a bit of Halo's! Pretty girls.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats!! You are going to have so much fun with her.. Looking forward to watching this new jounery in your life.. Plus, I get to see Izah's brother, weekly.. He's a nice dog too!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

G-burg said:


> Big congrats!! You are going to have so much fun with her.. Looking forward to watching this new jounery in your life.. Plus, I get to see Izah's brother, weekly.. He's a nice dog too!!


Really?? Which brother?? I love seeing the littermate's progress too.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I work with Iko's owner.. I'll get some pics for you.. because he's a lot different looking..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

G-burg said:


> I work with Iko's owner.. I'll get some pics for you.. because he's a lot different looking..


I'd love that! Thanks!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I love her! Well, I love Van Gogh dogs :wub:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very nice looking girl.Have fun with her!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Catu said:


> I love her! Well, I love Van Gogh dogs :wub:


Me too! If it wasn't going to be Izah, it was going to be a van Gogh puppy. Love these dogs. 



Gharrissc said:


> Very nice looking girl.Have fun with her!


Thank you!


----------

